# custom fan grills



## TacomaTRD (Jul 14, 2005)

anyone know of a company that you can upload an image to and have them custom make a fan grill for you? i really want one. thanks


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

have you seen one done or are you just wondering?

and what kind of image are you trying to make?

if anyone knows if this is possible then post it up  i would like to try it out as well

yay post 500  :laugh:


----------

